# Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht



## Ob4ru|3r (25. August 2014)

*Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*

* Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht 
*Wie ein Beziehungsdrama die Seilschaften in der englischen Spielepresse offen legt


_*ACHTUNG!* Soviel vorab: Das folgende Thema ist recht kompliziert und sehr  umfassend. Ich möchte allerdings geklärt wissen, dass ich weder Sexist  noch Mysogynist bin und dies nicht schreibe um Frauen in der  Spielebranche fertig zu machen, es geht einzig und allein um die  Verlogenheit, Doppelstandards und das Ausnutzen von Beziehungen zum  persönlichem Vorteil von seiten bestimmter Personen, und welcher Schaden  der Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse dadurch entsteht._​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das neue Maskotchen von 4chan/v/, eine der seltsamen (und positiveren) Auswüchse dieser Geschichte​Es begann mit einem Blogeintrag, und ist im Grunde mit das typischste am Ende einer Beziehung das nur passieren kann: Einer der beiden Partner macht Schluss, und macht seinem Ärger darüber öffentlich Luft. Soweit nichts besonderes, aber der Blogeintrag von Eron Gjoni, nunmehr Ex-Freund von Indie-Entwicklerin Zoe Quinn hatte es in sich, da er nicht nur kein gutes Haar am Charakter seiner ehemaligen Flamme ließ, sondern dabei auch noch Licht in einige kontroverse Geschichten sowie gleich die Namen von fünf (5!) Leuten aus der Spieleindustrie fielen, mit denen sie ihn mit sexuellen Affären betrogen hatte. Die Brisanz liegt in den Namen ihrer Liebhaber: Neben anderen Indie-Devs ihr damaliger Chef Joshua Boggs, sowie der Spielejournalist Nathan Grayson, tätig für die englischsprachigen Seiten Rock Paper Shotgun, sowie Kotaku. 
*Kumpanei im Spielejournalismus?!*
​ 
Kritisch wurde es nunmehr, da Nathan Grayson während er in einer Beziehung mit Zoe war sich journalistisch mit ihrer Arbeit auseinander setzte und positiv darüber schrieb, was eine unangenehme Vermischung von Privatem und Beruflichem darstellte, da seine Neutralität und Unabhängigkeit in diesen Artikeln sehr in Frage zu stellen wäre, er diesen möglichen Interessenkonflikt aber zu keinem Zeitpunkt angab. Inzwischen hat sich das Ganze ausgeweiter, und User suchten weiter, da dieses dem Journalismus unwürdige Verhalten Spieler auf die Barrikaden trieb. So wurden unter anderem Patricia Hernandez (Kotaku), Danielle Rindau (Polygon), und anderen Journalisten ähnlich - wenn auch nicht sexuell motivierte - Interessenkonflikte nachgewiesen, in denen sie die Projekte von offensichtlich befreundeten Entwicklern mit positver Berichterstattung begleitet haben. Die verantwortlichen Seiten schweigen zu dem Thema, bzw. sehen keine eklatanten Verstösse gegen ethische Normen, obwohl es jedem offensichtlich ist, dass Reviewer und zu Reviewender nicht beste Kumpel sein sollten. 
*Gezielte Meinungsmache befreundeter Journalisten*
​ 
Aber der Blogpost enthülte noch andere Sachen, und zeigt, wie sich Frau Quinn über ihren Einfluss bei den richtigen Leuten entweder positive Publicity/Promotion verschafft hatte, oder aber ihre Seilschaften dazu benutzte um andere fertig zu machen.

Um ihr doch recht ungewöhnliches Spiel Depression Quest - der Name verrät es schon: Es geht um Depressionen, ein wohl nicht allzu populäres Thema - durch den Steam-Greenlight-Prozess zu bekommen, inszenierten sie und ihre Bekanntschaften einen Skandal rund um die Website Wizardchan, einem Disney-Fan-Forum. Frau Quinn behauptete von den Leuten dieser Website sexuell belästigt worden zu sein, weil sie die Frechheit besaß als Frau ein Spiel bei Greenlight einzustellen, was die Betreiber der Seite vehement abstreiteten. Zahlreiche Spiele Outlets sprangen der bedrohten Zoe Quinn zur Seite und machten die Website Wizardchan ohne irgendeinen Nachweis der Anschuldigungen fertig, im Rahmen der dadurch gewonnen Aufmerksamkeit schaffte es Depression Quest durch Greenlight. Auch, wenn ein entgültiger Beweis was wirklich passiert ist ausbleibt, so lassen die Menschen hinter Wizardchan nicht locker ihre Version der Geschichte darzulegen, nachlesbar hier, hier oder aber hier. Durch den Zoepost wissen wir aber, dass dort etwas dran zu sein scheint, da entsprechende Medienmanipulation zumindest ins Gesamtbild passen würde. 

Eine weitere Geschichte wäre das Zerstören eines Projektes, das einzig und alleine der Föderung von Frauen in der Spieleindustrie diente. Die Jungs von The Fine Young Capitalists veranstalteten einen Wettbewerb, bei dem junge Entwicklerinnen eine Spielidee vorzuschlagen hatten, und der Gewinner der Ganzen würde dieses Spiel von den Jungs von TFYC umgesetzt sehen, dies sei nötig, da keine der Finalisten über eigene Programmierkenntnisse verfügte, und die Grundidee war zu zeigen, dass Frauen in der Industrie zumindest gute Projekte in die Wege leiten könnten. Als dies war eine non-profit Geschichte, die Entwicklerinnen hätten 8% Umsatzbeteiligung erhalten und der Rest wäre an Charity gegangen, es ging um die Sache. Frau Quinn bekam Wind von der Sache, und sah darin nichts als das Ausnutzen von Frauen und ihrer Kreativität, also startete sie eine Negativkampagne gegen das Projekt, und involvierte darin die mit ihr verbandelte Presse, sowie die Anhängerschaft der "Social Justice Warrior" (ein Schmähname, der u.a. Frau Quinn und andere selbsternannte Feministinnen und Kämpfer für die gute Sache umfassen, oftmals allerdings mit zweifelhaften Motiven und Ausgang, Hauptkritikpunkt ist, dass diese zur Umsetzung eigener Ziele nicht vor massiver Negativ-PR zurückschrecken) mit einbezog. Das Ende der Geschichte war, dass das Projekt wegen zu viel negativer Presse scheiterte, im Gegenzug aber der eigene Game Jam von Frau Quinn einige Promotion fand, welcher btw. absolut nicht non-profit ist, es ist nichtmal ein eigenes Projekt, im Grunde spendet man da nur für ihr privates PayPal-Konto. 

Eine Blüte dieser Entwicklung ist im Übrigen, dass die Mitglieder verschiedener Netzforen sich zusammgetan haben, um diesen Machenschaften und dieser Ungerechtigkeiten entgegen zu treten, so ist das nicht gerade als Wohltäter bekannte Imageboard 4chan inzwischen an TFYC herangetreten, um ihr Projekt wiederzubeleben, die Hälfte der benötigten Spendensumme wurde inzwischen aufgebracht, und 4chan darf sogar einen eigenen Charakter beisteuern. Von den selbsternannten SJWs kam derweil nur Häme, obwohl es an dem Projekt eigentlich nichts auszusetzen gibt, derweil wurde die Indiegogo Seite von TFYC von Ubekannten gehackt und damit das Projekt zwischenzeitig beendet, wer mehr zu dieser komischen Blüte lesen will, liest hier weiter. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C5-51PfwI3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pKmy5OKg6lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​ Wer Teile der Geschichte in Videoform bevorzugt, kann dies hier anschauen​*Noch mehr "lustiges"*
​ 
Kennt hier noch jemand Phil Fish? Ja, richtig, der doch recht laute Entwickler von FEZ, welcher sich mit seinen "Fans" in letzter Zeit diverse Wortgefechte geliefert hat, FEZ 2 mindestens schon 3x gecancelt hat, und unter anderem meint Lets Player seien Diebe und müssten ihm Geld dafür abgeben mit dem Vorspielen seiner Arbeit Geld zu machen. Phil Fish scheint auch in irgendeiner Weise zu dem Beziehungsgeflecht von Zoe Quinn zu gehören. Entweder steht er selber zu ihr in irgendeiner Form in Bekanntschaft, oder aber er wurde über den FEZ-Mitentwickler Brandon McCartin (einer von Zoes fünf Liebhabern) in die Sache mit hinein gezogen _(EDIT: Brandon McCartin bestreitet inzwischen einer der fünf Liebhaber zu sein, dies erwähne ich hiermit ausdrückllich um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, ich behalte den Namen hier drin aber, da ich nicht den Artikel nachträglich abändern möchte und auch weder das eine noch das andere bewiesen werden kann, er steht im Verdacht einiger Leute und mehr erst mal nicht)_, jedenfalls hatte auch unser Lieblingsschreihals einiges zu dem Thema zu sagen: Klick, Klick. 

Scheinbar ist das Thema ziemlich delikat, und so verwundert es (fast) schon nicht mehr, dass Viele das Thema gerne unter den Teppich kehren würden. So hat u.a. ein mit Zoe Quinn via Twitter bekannter Reddit-Mod Threads mit abertausenden Posts zum Thema geschlossen, und kleinere Seiten die darüber berichteten sahen sich auf Druck hin veranlasst die Artikel wieder herunter zu nehmen, so geschehen bei N4G und Gamenosh. 
*Warum uns das interessieren sollte:*
​ 
Jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage: Warum ist das überhaupt schlimm? Nun, da wäre zum einen die Tatsache, dass die englischsprachige Spielepresse scheinbar über kaum bis gar nicht vorhandene journalistische Grundsätze verfügt, da diese nicht nur kein Problem damit zu haben scheint die Reviews von Spielen Redakteuren zu überlassen, die mit den Entwicklern befreundet sind (oder gar mit ihnen schlafen). Zum anderen ist zumindest in zwei Fällen recht ersichtlich, dass besagte Seiten sich auch nicht zu schade sind sich ohne unabhänige Recherche vor den Karren einer Agenda spannen zu lassen, die mit ihnen befreundete Entwickler verfolgen, und die letztlich einzig zum Schmähen von Miesliebigen oder aber Promoten der eigenen Projekte dienen. Die journalistische Integrität ist hier aufs schwerste verletzt, und wo auch immer bisher Kritik in den betroffenen Medien aufflammte wurde diese im Keim mit Zensur erstickt. Der ganze Fall zeigt, wie verkommen Teile der Spielepresse inzwischen geworden sind, da dort offenbar Kumpanei und Absprachen dazu benutzt werden die Leser ohne ihr Wissen zu beeinflussen, sei es um von Freunden gemachte Spiele zu kaufen oder andere Leute fertig zu machen. Jede normale Zeitung wäre wegen so etwas inzwischen dicht gemacht worden, weil die Glaubwürdigkeit abhanden gekommen wäre, aber im Spiele-"Journalismus" scheint das scheinbar kaum jemanden zu stören. Entweder geschieht im Rahmen der Affäre eine umfassende Aufklärung, oder man kann künftig die Spielepresse noch weniger ernst nehmen, als das eh schon der Fall ist. 

An der Stelle möchte ich zumindest die deutschsprachige Spielepresse bitten darüber zu berichten, auf die englischsprachige ist ganz offensichtlich keinerlei Verlass mehr. Zu den konrekten Maßnahmen, zu denen sich die Internetuser inzwischen zusammen schließen, um gegen diese unhaltbaren Zustände etwas zu unternehmen gehören das Durchfosten aller Twitter Kanäle der Spielepresse nach ähnlichen Seilschaften, die 4chan Spendengala für das Frauen Game Jam von TFYC, sowie eine Protestaktion bei der PAX Ende der Woche, vor den Augen der anreisenden Spielepresse. Viel wichtiger aber ist Aufklärung, damit so viele Leute wie möglich wissen, woran sie bei der englischsprachigen Spielepresse inzwischen sind. 
Quellen: Youtube #1, Youtube #2, Reddit, Knowyourmeme #1, Knowyourmeme #2, Twitter #Quinnspiracy


----------



## Kinguin (25. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*

Hut ab für den langen Artikel und die Mühe
Gut verständlich war er auch,und auch dein Fazit,warum es uns interessieren sollte, hat es gut zusammengefasst
Die Quellenangabe ist auch super

Was interessant ist,das Thema wird relativ totgeschwiegen von den Seiten,Gamestar hat letztens über den Rücktritt von Phil Fish berichtet (wobei der Typ ist eh ziemlich unsympathisch)
In dem Zusammenhang stand auch diese Quinn,über sie wird aber nix gesagt
Allerdings kann ich verstehen,dass man sich da raushalt - das Ding ist halt,man blickt da auch nicht ganz durch


----------



## Placebo (25. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Was interessant ist,das Thema wird relativ totgeschwiegen von den Seiten,Gamestar hat letztens über den Rücktritt von Phil Fish berichtet (wobei der Typ ist eh ziemlich unsympathisch)


 
Ich habe die News noch nicht durchgelesen, weil mir aktuell die Zeit fehlt. Aber bei Gamestar/Gamepro arbeiten ehemalige Mitglieder von Krawall.de (RIP  ) und die haben mehrere ausführliche Artikel über Phil Fish, und warum die Presse ihn so liebt, geschrieben. Da ist es nur logisch, dass sie mit dem angesammelten Wissen auch bei ihrer neuen Arbeitsstelle glänzen.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*

Wen juckt oder überascht es?

Das ist doch nichts ungewöhnliches und kein spezielles Phänomen der englischsprachigen Spielepresse. Es ist z.B. ein offenes Geheimnis, das Redakteure der Automobiljournalie gelegentlich auch wohlwollend bedacht werden von dem einen oder anderen OEM. Ansonsten wären da noch die ADAC Skandale a la "Auto des Jahres" u.ä. anzuführen. Da wurden ja vermutlich auch nicht Positionen vertauscht weil der zuständige Mitarbeiter ein Fanboy bestimmter Marken war.

In Hifi Zeitschriften werden auch von bestimmten Redakteuren bestimmte Marken bevorzugt und der Testsieger mitunter anhand des Anzeigenumsatzes (davon lebt so ne Zeitschrift schließlich) festgelegt. Mir persönlich ist ein Fall bekannt bei der Endstufen zurückgestuft wurden, weil es nicht ur "Politik" des Verlags gehört hat diese gewinnen zu lassen bzw. zur Referenz zu küren. Der Redakteur hat dies in einem persönlichen Gespräch bestätigt...

Allerdings ist demjenigen eh nicht zu helfen, der Produkte jedweder Art erwirbt, nur weil in irgendeiner Zeitung / Blog oder sonst wo ein Unbekannter, dessen Absichten, Vorlieben und Abhängigkeiten nicht bekannt sind diese empfiehlt! Dabei sind Spiele ja noch harmlos, weil der finanzielle Aufwand relativ gering und die Folgen bei einer Fehlentscheidung trivial sind.

Sollten Redakteure solcher Blätter etwa einen Eid schwören ähnlich dem der Ärzte um sie auf ethische Grundregeln einzuschwören? Wach auf! Bei den Leuten handelt es sich vermutlich um Spielefreaks, die das Hobby zum Beruf gemacht haben und nicht um Leute, die mit ihrer Arbeit in erster Linie die Welt verbessern wollen.

Mir erscheint die Aufregung reichlich weit hergeholt bzw. die Weltanschauung dahinter recht naiv zu sein - ohne jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen!


----------



## azzih (25. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*

Die Leute da in der Indie und "Journalismus"-Szene scheinen ja ganz schönen Notstand gehabt zu haben. Habe grade die Dame mal gegoogled und die ist wirklich weit davon entfernt hübsch zu sein, um es mal nett auszudrücken.
Achja, das im Spielejournalismus der letztere Teil des Wortes eher klein geschrieben wird, das ist man ja schon gewohnt. Man kann ja schon froh sein wenn da mal richtig zitiert und korrekte Quellen angegeben werden. Wirklich investigativen Journalismus hat man im Gaming Sektor sowieso sehr selten, dafür doch recht oft ne sehr eigenartige Auffassung von ihrer Tätigkeit und unabhängigem Journalismus. 

Letztens war doch schonmal sowas glaube in der Gamestar, wo geschrieben wurde das Redakteure ernsthaft wohlwollende Bewertungen von Spielen damit begründen, sie wollen ja mit schlechten Bewertungen nicht den Entwicklerstudios schaden. Bei sowas fragt man sich schon, ob die Bewertungen eigentlich noch eine Kaufempfehlung für die Kunden/Spieler sind oder eher eine wohlwollende Geste an die Entwickler und Publisher. Dazu kommt das man mit schlechten Bewertungen ganz schnell Privilegien einbüßt, sprich keine Vorab-Testversionen und Events mehr und keine Exklusivberichte. Da überlegen sich die Tester und Magazine natürlich zweimal, ob sie das riskieren wollen.


----------



## der8auer (25. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*

Ist für mich absolut nicht überraschend und auch nicht erschreckend. Ich halte das sogar für "normal" bzw. alltäglich. Auch bei Journalisten und der Presse gibt es schwarze Schafe wie in jedem anderen Business. 

Wenn Macht, Geld und Sex zusammen kommen bleibt die Moral eben oft auf der Strecke  

Die Glaubwürdigkeit der gesamten Presse würde ich deshalb nicht unbedingt in Frage stellen.


edit:


azzih schrieb:


> Die Leute da in der Indie und "Journalismus"-Szene scheinen ja ganz schönen Notstand gehabt zu haben. Habe grade die Dame mal gegoogled und die ist wirklich weit davon entfernt hübsch zu sein, um es mal nett auszudrücken.


 
Jup das habe ich auch gemacht und kam zum gleichen Urteil wie du


----------



## Galford (25. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*

Depression Quest ist kostenlos, sowohl auf Steam als auch auf der dazugehörigen Webseite: Depression Quest: An Interactive (non)Fiction About Living with Depression
Man kann zwar für Depression Quest etwas zahlen, wenn man will, nur muss man es nicht.

 Auch wer selber nicht unter Depressionen leidet, aber gerne besser verstehen möchte, wie es ist, mit Depressionen zu leben, weil vielleicht Familienmitglieder oder Freunde betroffen sind, sollte evtl. tatsächlich mal darüber nachdenken Depression Quest durchzulesen. Ich würde es nicht einmal als Spiel bezeichnen - man liest Texte und entscheiden sich für eine Auswahl an diversen Möglichkeiten um voran zu kommen.

Ich will trotzdem nicht gutheißen, was die Frau gemacht hat. Soll sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden.


----------



## Hänschen (25. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*

Werden Zeitschriften-Redakteure überhaupt kontrolliert ?
Die können bestimmt machen was sie wollen, sich schmieren lassen und die Jugendlichen irreführen etc. - alles möglich.

Was mich persönlich etwas enttäuscht ist die Bevorzugung aktueller sogenannter "Spitzentitel" die dann dick gehyped werden, die  Titel der älteren generation werden nur kurz in einer Retrospektive gezeigt - als ob die älteren Spieler nur abgemolken und dann ausgespuckt wurden und nur frisches zahlungskräftiges und spielewilliges Futter gut wäre.


----------



## Khazar (25. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*

Welche Branche ist denn nicht von irgwelchen Gefälligkeiten, Vetternwirtschaft, etc. verseucht. Dann wissen die Leute teilweise gar nicht, wie sie manchmal manipuliert werden, oder in eine Richtung unterbewusst geschoben werden. Ich mein, ich habe es langsam aufgegeben Meinungen von anderen für voll zu nehmen. Ich selbst versuche nicht in irgwelche Verhaltensmuster zu verfallen, die mir eigentlich so gar nicht passen.

In allem steckt ein Körnchen Wahrheit, viel mehr wird es leider nur sehr selten werden.



azzih schrieb:


> Die Leute da in der Indie und "Journalismus"-Szene scheinen ja ganz schönen Notstand gehabt zu haben. Habe grade die Dame mal gegoogled und die ist wirklich weit davon entfernt hübsch zu sein, um es mal nett auszudrücken.


 
Die Frau bietet einfach mal Sex an, einfach nur so. Denkst du wirklich das es viele gibt, die zu Druckabbau nein sagen?  
Gibt einen Grund weswegen die Rotlicht Szene so boomt. 
Wäre ich nicht in einer Beziehung, dann würde ich(auf den ersten Blick den ich von ihr so gesehen habe) auch nicht nein sagen, wenn meine anderen Kontakte versagen.

Allgemein ist dieses Alternativ-/Gamer-Girl* Image bei mir ziemlich gestört, denn viel zu oft musste ich schon mitbekommen wie die sich auf eine Art und Weise Online verhalten(hier geht um Frauen/Mädchen die ich selbst nur durch irgwelche TS/Skype Kollaborationen "kennengelernt" habe und danach nur diese oder Online Geschreibsel mitbekomme).. du hast das Gefühl die sind 12/7 am Tag damit beschäftigt, sich bei irgwelchen Leuten gut zu stellen, von Schleimen bis Flirten(und da isses egal, ob die einen Freund hat) alles dabei, also eigentlich das was man von einem Kerl in in einer Masse von Frauen erwartet.  Dann gibt es diese, die wie Kerle sind(oder so tun als ob) und das kann dann natürlich auch unangenehme Facetten annehmen. ^^ Die Kerle sind dann auch natürlich gleich dabei und spielen das "Spiel" mit. Und ja natürlich kriegt man auch oft mit, wie sich diese Damen und Kerle dann treffen(oft über 100km Entfernung) und wir wissen ja alle was dann passiert und das können auch wechselnde Teilnehmer sein(Beziehungen entstehen zwar auch, aber die hielten soweit ich weiss nich lange).  Ist also für mich nichts ungewöhnliches dieses Verhalten dieser Zoe Quinn.

Ihr könnt euch ja mal über die Angelegenheit "spooney and scarlett" informieren. Das hatte zwar nichts mit Spielewertungen zu tun, ist aber in dem selben Themengebiet.

Ich habe bis jetzt *eine* Frau in einem TS/Skype kenenngelernt, die nicht in eins dieser krassen Schema(oder eine Kombination dieser) passt. Und mit dieser habe ich mich dann auch super verstanden. 

Offline habe ich bisher nur die guten Seiten, solcher Damen kennengelernt und die sind dann auch Online vollkommen in Rahmen des normalen Wahnsinns. 

*wegen Kurzfassung benutze ich mal diesen gechassten Begriff. 

P.S. ich kriege das übrigens alles unfreiwillig mit, denn eigentlich will ich Videospiele spielen mit den Leuten im TS/Skype und nicht mich über Arschkriechen und peinliche Witze aus müssen... Also Leute -> Mitleid bitte!


----------



## Zappaesk (25. August 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Werden Zeitschriften-Redakteure überhaupt kontrolliert ?
> Die können bestimmt machen was sie wollen, sich schmieren lassen und die Jugendlichen irreführen etc. - alles möglich.



Nein, in der Tat, solange die gegen keine Gesetze verstoßen findet keine Zensur und keine gesonderte Überwachung statt! Warum auch?


----------



## Nightslaver (25. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*

Erst einmal, guter Artikel der zeigt wie groß die Abgründe doch im Spielejornalismus sind.
Allerdings muss man auch sagen das diese Probleme mit Sicherheit nicht nur den englishen Raum betreffen, sicher in anderen Räumen nicht zwingend in der Form wie dort, aber auch der deutsche "Spielejornalismus" muss sich vorwerfen lassen schon lange ab der objektiven Berichterstattung von diversen Spielen zu sein. Dort sind die Verflechtungen aber wohl weniger zwischen Entwicklern und Jonralisten vorhanden als ehr zwischen Verlagen und Publishern.
Dem Grunde nach muss man sich Abhängigkeit und Käuflichkeit vorwerfen lassen. "exklusive" Berichterstattung auf Kosten von negativer Kritik bei schlechten Eindrücken, Tests in denen offensichtliche Probleme von Spielen unter den Tisch fallen oder nur maximal am Rand als Fußnote erscheinen. Wertungen die nicht selten schwer nachvollziehbar sind.

Wer ehrlich mit sich selbst ist muss erkennen, auch deutsche Videospieljornalismus kämpft seid Jahren mit seiner Glaubwürdigkeit, wenn auch auf einer anderen Ebene als dies hier im Artikel berichtete.
Und deshalb kann ich dazu auch nur sagen, es überrascht mich nicht das so ein Fall plötzlich öffentlich wurde. Irgendwann musste etwas in der Art ans Tageslicht kommen, nicht zuletzt weil grade in England jornalistische Grundsätze manchmal merkwürdige Ausartungen annehmen ist es wenig verwunderlich das es grade dort war.

Aber man sollte dies nun nicht zum Anlass nehmen es auf den englishen Raum zu beschränken, ich bezweifle das ehnliche Formen nicht auch zum Beispiel in den USA existent sind und auch in Deutschland, wie geschildert, gibt es genug worüber es sich zu diskutieren lohnen täte.


----------



## poiu (25. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*

so was ist wohl überall ganz und gäbe 

aber bei der Spiele, Film & Co industrie auch nciht neu 

ich hab da Interview schon mal hier verlinkt, der ehemalige Amiga/PC Joker Gründer und ChefRed hat ja auch mal aus dem Nähkästien geplaudert


Chat Interview mit Michael Labiner Michael Labiner im Amiga Joker.de Chat - Joker-Archiv.de

Und erwartet nicht das es keinen Smu bei Hardware gibt


----------



## Nuallan (25. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*



> Nun, da wäre zum einen die Tatsache, dass die englischsprachige Spielepresse scheinbar über kaum bis gar nicht vorhandene journalistische Grundsätze verfügt



Ich hab dich da mal korrigiert. Guter Artikel.


----------



## Verminaard (25. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*

Danke fuer die News, sehr ausfuehrlich, lauter Links, vorbildlich 

Ich finds interessant das solche Praktiken hingenommen und als normal betitelt werden.

Intel wird allerdings fuer Exklusivdeals verurteilt und von der Community zerrissen, was im Grunde mMn sehr aehnlich ist.
Auch bei Grafikkartenherstellern ist man nicht so zimperlich mit der Verurteilung.


----------



## plaGGy (25. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*

Das sich die seriöse Presse also NICHT in eine Art Beziehungsdrama einmischt, dass rein auf Aussagen von ehemals miteinander verbundenen Personen beruht die im Streit auseinander gegangen sind und so wirklich noch jeder bewiesenen Grundlage entbeert ist also unseriöses Vorgehen?

Wenn ich meine Freundin betrügen würde, dann würde das zu 85% auch mit ehem. Kolleginnen aus meiner Branche passieren... weil ich dort die meisten Kontakte habe und pflege, die sozusagen kurzfristig verfügbar sind.

Ich finde die Hexenjagd die hier wieder ausgebrochen ist, mit Todes- und Vergewaltigungsdrohungen gegenüber der Frau ist ein typisches Beispiel dafür, wie unreif die Online(/Gaming-)szene in ihrer Grundgesamtheit ist.

Mündl. Zitat eines mMn guten Journalisten einer großen Gaming-Seite der das Thema die Tage bei uns im TS kommentiert hat: "Wenn du nicht meine extrem voreingenommene Meinung wiedergibst, bist du extrem voreingenommen!"

http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2014/08/22/the-truth-about-video-game-journalism/

Hier ein Artikel der das ganze ähnlich auffasst.

Edit: Gerade überlesen im OP.
Die geschlossenen Threads auf Reddit waren teilweise noch schlimmer als alles was ich bisher auf Reddit gelesen habe. Da gings irgendwann nicht mehr um die Sache sondern da wurde übelste Beleidigungen gegenüber den verwobenen Journalisten und Quinn gemacht. Ich hab da einige Kommentare gelesen, dagegen waren Todesdrohungen wirklich lächerlich. Das ganze vernünftig zu moderieren war im Grunde in den 2. Threads wo ich mitgelesen habe unmöglich geworden und daraufhin wurde teilweise berechtigt, teils nicht einfach der Hammer geschwungen. Hatte weniger mit der Frau zu tun, als mit der Politik von Reddit bezüglich Witchhunting.


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2014)

Ich kenne das Thema, hatte mich aber bis jetzt bewusst dazu entschieden keine Usernews zu schreiben. Das liegt daran, dass ein großer Teil der Anschuldigungen wirklich nur aus dem Blog des EX stammt. Und eine schlechtere Quelle ist kaum denkbar (ausser vielleicht einem der Frauenfeindlichsten Orte im Internet: 4chan). 
Der Startpost hier klingt als wären Gut und Böse klar verteilt in der Geschichte, sind sie aber nicht!

Eine kleine "Erklärung" wie so ein Skandal im Internets entstehen kann:
http://botherer.org/2014/08/20/how-internet-hate-mobs-work-and-why-its-so-insidious/


----------



## Gast1668381003 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*

Zoey Quinn ? Hat die auch mal Spiele entwickelt, die von Bedeutung sind ? Nein ? Okay


----------



## DaStash (25. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Thema, hatte mich aber bis jetzt bewusst dazu entschieden keine Usernews zu schreiben. Das liegt daran, dass ein großer Teil der Anschuldigungen wirklich nur aus dem Blog des EX stammt. Und eine schlechtere Quelle ist kaum denkbar (ausser vielleicht einem der Frauenfeindlichsten Orte im Internet: 4chan).
> Der Startpost hier klingt als wären Gut und Böse klar verteilt in der Geschichte, sind sie aber nicht!
> 
> Eine kleine "Erklärung" wie so ein Skandal im Internets entstehen kann:
> How Internet Hate Mobs Work, And Why It’s So Insidious - John Walker's Electronic House


Sehe ich genau so. Ein bisschen einseitig in der Darstellung. Ob das nun so geschehen  ist oder nicht lässt sich einfach nicht prüfen. Des Weiteren sind solche Machenschaften nicht unüblich und kommen in den meisten Branchen vor, deshalb ist ja netzwerken oft auch ein Schlüsselpunkt wenn es um persönlichen Erfolg geht. Das Resumee daraus und vor allem die s/w Darstellung in der headline ist meiner Meinung nach ein falsch gezogener Schluss, generell und insbesondere anhand der subjektiven Informationsgrundlage. 

MfG


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Inzwischen hat sich das Ganze ausgeweiter, und User *suchten* weiter, da dieses dem Journalismus unwürdige Verhalten Spieler auf die Barrikaden trieb.


 Und nun noch das Verb auf Deutsch bitte. Kann mit dem Begriff Null anfangen.
Ansonsten schöner Artikel, nur, wirklich überraschend ist es nun wirklich nicht, oder?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*

Guter Artikel und relativ einleuchtend dank der Quellen. Ich würde jedoch versuchen die Sätze weniger zu verschachteln. Das stört enorm die Lesbarkeit deines Artikels. Und ich wäre nochmal auf Quinn eingegangen, da ich spontan an Harley Quinn denken musste  . Aber ein gutes Fazit hast du gemacht. Vielleicht noch ein kleines Bild mit den Bildern und wer mit wem zur Übersicht hätte den Artikel perfektioniert ^^ ...wobei das Ironie war...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*

zum Ausnutzen gehören 2 jemand der sich ausnutzen lässt und der ausgenutzt wird

nur ob da immer die Frauen sich hochschlafen oder die Männer nur Frauen ausnutzen sei dahingestellt


----------



## Freakless08 (27. August 2014)

Ist doch bei fast jedem gehypten Spiel, auch von großen Publisher, ähnlich. Aber auch bei anderen Bereiche der Medien. 
Wayne?


----------



## yingtao (27. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*



azzih schrieb:


> Die Leute da in der Indie und "Journalismus"-Szene scheinen ja ganz schönen Notstand gehabt zu haben. Habe grade die Dame mal gegoogled und die ist wirklich weit davon entfernt hübsch zu sein, um es mal nett auszudrücken.
> Achja, das im Spielejournalismus der letztere Teil des Wortes eher klein geschrieben wird, das ist man ja schon gewohnt. Man kann ja schon froh sein wenn da mal richtig zitiert und korrekte Quellen angegeben werden. Wirklich investigativen Journalismus hat man im Gaming Sektor sowieso sehr selten, dafür doch recht oft ne sehr eigenartige Auffassung von ihrer Tätigkeit und unabhängigem Journalismus.
> 
> Letztens war doch schonmal sowas glaube in der Gamestar, wo geschrieben wurde das Redakteure ernsthaft wohlwollende Bewertungen von Spielen damit begründen, sie wollen ja mit schlechten Bewertungen nicht den Entwicklerstudios schaden. Bei sowas fragt man sich schon, ob die Bewertungen eigentlich noch eine Kaufempfehlung für die Kunden/Spieler sind oder eher eine wohlwollende Geste an die Entwickler und Publisher. Dazu kommt das man mit schlechten Bewertungen ganz schnell Privilegien einbüßt, sprich keine Vorab-Testversionen und Events mehr und keine Exklusivberichte. Da überlegen sich die Tester und Magazine natürlich zweimal, ob sie das riskieren wollen.


 
Das war glaube ich in einem der Videos der Gamestar wo halt gesagt wurde das man bei den großen Spielen keine schlechte Bewertung abgeben kann bzw. vom Durchschnitt nicht zu stark abweichen darf, weil man sonst keine Testversionen mehr bekommt. Da werden dann Punkte im Wertungskasten kritisiert die aber dann nicht zum Punktabzug führen damit die Gesamtbewertung am Ende doch passt. Als Tip wird einem dann gesagt man soll sich lieber den ausführlichen Test und die persönliche Meinung des Redakteurs durchlesen und darauf basierend dann ne eigene Note vergeben.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*



yingtao schrieb:


> Das war glaube ich in einem der Videos der Gamestar wo halt gesagt wurde das man bei den großen Spielen keine schlechte Bewertung abgeben kann bzw. vom Durchschnitt nicht zu stark abweichen darf, weil man sonst keine Testversionen mehr bekommt. Da werden dann Punkte im Wertungskasten kritisiert die aber dann nicht zum Punktabzug führen damit die Gesamtbewertung am Ende doch passt. Als Tip wird einem dann gesagt man soll sich lieber den ausführlichen Test und die persönliche Meinung des Redakteurs durchlesen und darauf basierend dann ne eigene Note vergeben.


 
Ja dann kannst dir aber auch sparen eine Zeitschrift zu kaufen. Dann kannst auch gleich im Internet Tests von Usern lesen, oder lets plays schauen und dir die Meinung der Leute da anhören und dir im Anschluss ne Note bilden und brauchst keine 5-6 Euro dafür auszugeben dir eine realistische Wertung zwischen den Zeilen zusammenklauben zu müssen.

Welche Existenzberechtigung hat eine Spielezeitschrift, die fest angestellte professionelle Redakteure hat, wenn man am Ende doch keine seriöse Wertung bekommt? Dazu kommt noch der schlimme Umstand das solche Asskrähenverlage wie Computec Stück für Stück den Markt aufkaufen und so dafür sorgen das es immer weniger unabhängige Meinungen gibt und immer mehr in die Abhängigkeit der Publisher geraten die ja mit dieser Strategie beweisen was Sie seit Jahren für Schund produzieren und dann drauf verweisen das irgendwelche auf Linie gebrachten Zeitschriften ja 80+ Wertungen vergeben haben. Und da bekommt sogar noch ein Sim City 5, was bis heute nicht vernünftig von der Spielmechanik funktioniert eine 75% Wertung, zum Bleistift von GameStar. Oder auch Battlefield 4 mit seinen zum Release massiven Problemen hat seine 82% bekommen. Bei PC Games sogar lächerliche 92%.

Wer soll solche Zeitschriften eigentlich noch ernst nehmen?

Bei einem Auto kann ich doch auch nicht als Hersteller darauf bestehen das heftigste Produktionsmängel mit einer trotzdem positiven Wertung übertünscht werde.
Bei PC Spielen geht das aber. Da kannst du noch so großen Schrott als Publisher abliefern und drohst einfach am Ende damit eine Zeitschrift nicht mehr zu exklusiven Tests einzuladen, oder keine "Spende" mehr zu machen und schon gibt es kein Gurkenspiel mehr.

Ich will schon garnicht mehr wissen wie viele Käufer auf Grund der Wertungen von Spielezeitschriften schon um ihr Geld erleichtert wurden und im Nachhinein bereut haben das auf Grund der Wertung irgend welcher Zeitschriften gekauft zu haben...


----------



## Freakless08 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> oder lets plays schauen und dir die Meinung der Leute da anhören


Und da sind wir wieder bei gesponsorten und/oder bezahlten Lets Plays. Auch wenn der Lets Player es nicht anspricht oder verneint (aufgrund seines Vertrags) das er Geld bekommen hat oder einige sonstige Spende. Man kann sich in dem Fall nie sicher sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Und da sind wir wieder bei gesponsorten und/oder bezahlten Lets Plays. Auch wenn der Lets Player es nicht anspricht oder verneint (aufgrund seines Vertrags) das er Geld bekommen hat oder einige sonstige Spende. Man kann sich in dem Fall nie sicher sein.


 
Ja, aber der Unterschied ist, du zahlst nicht noch dafür das dir jemand einen Test in einer Zeitschrift schreibt der letztlich auch nur gekauft ist.  
Und du hast den Vorteil das du in dem Video gleich siehst wie das Spiel ist.

Das hast du in einer Zeitschrift nicht und bekommst am Ende auch nur einen geschönten Test, darum geht es doch.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2014)

Du kaufst den auf Hochglanz polierten, fabrikneuen Porsche 911 mit Vollausstattung aus dem Heft - geliefert wird ein 1990er mit Rostschaden, Holzsitzen, zwei kaputten Bremsen, Leck in der Ölwanne und abgefahrenen Reifen.

Die neuen Teile kommen dann per DLC und irgendwann in den nächsten acht Monaten kommt dann ein Mechaniker, um die Bremsscheiben zu tauschen. Wann bestimmt aber die Garage. 



Konsens der Autopresse: 9/10 amazing / must buy / epic / impressive / best ever /  only minor drawbacks


Eigentlich ist es doch ganz einfach: Ehrliche Wertung vergeben und wenn der Publisher droht, wird das eben auch veröffentlicht und die Review dann mit einer Releaseversion gemacht.
Oh wait, dann habt ihr ja niemanden mehr, der fünf Seiten Werbung kauft, denn darum gehts doch am Ende wirklich.

...und ihr wundert euch, dass man euch als Witzfiguren verspottet? Es KÖNNTE EVENTUELL daran liegen, dass ihr euch bewusst prostituieren lasst und auch noch stolz darauf seid. Ist aber nur so ein Gedanke (der mich immerhin davon abhält, irgendwelche Computerzeitschriften zu kaufen.)

Wenn ich die Gamescom oder die e3 anschaue... Da stauben Spiele irgendwelche seltendämlichen "Pflichtkauf 2015"-Awards ab, obwohl als Einziges ein Teaservideo gezeigt wird.

Sowas widert mich einfach an, denn ich sehe da Menschen, die beruflich zur Neutralität verpflichtet wären - sie springen im Kreis wie Zirkustiere, erreichen bei nem 5-Minuten-"generic mms"-Trailer den Orgasmus und wenn man's anspricht, bekommt man gesagt, dass sie doch auch "nur Spieler seien" - "lass uns doch unsere Freude".


----------



## Zappaesk (28. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Du kaufst den auf Hochglanz polierten, fabrikneuen Porsche 911 mit Vollausstattung aus dem Heft - geliefert wird ein 1990er mit Rostschaden, Holzsitzen, zwei kaputten Bremsen, Leck in der Ölwanne und abgefahrenen Reifen.
> 
> Die neuen Teile kommen dann per DLC und irgendwann in den nächsten acht Monaten kommt dann ein Mechaniker, um die Bremsscheiben zu tauschen. Wann bestimmt aber die Garage.
> 
> ...


 
Dir ist schon klar, dass die Autozeitschriften "vergoldete" Fahrzeuge zum Testen bekommen? Da wird jedes Spaltmaß, jede Schraube nochmal extra geprüft, ein Motor an der oberen Leistungsgrenze usw. genommen... Das ist dann zwar kein anderes Auto, aber ganz sicher eines, das man so eher nie zu kaufen bekommt. 



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Oh wait, dann habt ihr ja niemanden mehr, der fünf Seiten Werbung kauft, denn darum gehts doch am Ende wirklich.


 
Ja, darum gehts tatsächlich, weil die Werbekunden finanzieren so ein Heft. Oder glaubst du, dass eine Zeitschrift mit ner Auflage von wenigen tausend Stück, die dann noch für 1,50 verkauft wird sich über die Leser finanziert? Wie soll das gehen?



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Sowas widert mich einfach an, denn ich sehe da Menschen, die beruflich zur Neutralität verpflichtet wären - sie springen im Kreis wie Zirkustiere, erreichen bei nem 5-Minuten-"generic mms"-Trailer den Orgasmus und wenn man's anspricht, bekommt man gesagt, dass sie doch auch "nur Spieler seien" - "lass uns doch unsere Freude".



Die Redakteure sind natürlich nicht zur Neutralität verpflichtet, wer soll sie denn verpflichten? Das sind normale Spieler, die das Hobby zum Beruf gemacht haben und eben auch ihre Rechnungen bezahlen müssen und keine Idealisten, dem investigativen Journalismus verschriebene Weltverbesserer. Alles andere anzunehmen ist unfassbar naiv! 

Hier gehts ja nur um Spiele! Objektiver Journalismus kann und sollte da nicht erwartet werden. Das ist ohnehin extrem schwierig und wird auch von Journalisten aus dem "seriösen" Fach nicht zu 100% geleistet - nicht zwingend aus bösem Willen, sondern weil es sehr schwer ist über ein Thema ohne subjektive Färbung zu schreiben.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass die Autozeitschriften "vergoldete" Fahrzeuge zum Testen bekommen? Da wird jedes Spaltmaß, jede Schraube nochmal extra geprüft, ein Motor an der oberen Leistungsgrenze usw. genommen... Das ist dann zwar kein anderes Auto, aber ganz sicher eines, das man so eher nie zu kaufen bekommt.


Das ist jetzt eher ein Kommentar um des Kommentares willen...



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja, darum gehts tatsächlich, weil die Werbekunden finanzieren so ein Heft. Oder glaubst du, dass eine Zeitschrift mit ner Auflage von wenigen tausend Stück, die dann noch für 1,50 verkauft wird sich über die Leser finanziert? Wie soll das gehen?


Nun... Warum soll ich eine "Review" zu einem Spiel ernst nehmen, für das seit mehreren Wochen grosszügig Werbefläche bekommen hat? Ich weiss, ich bin in der Unterzahl, aber zumindest ich lese eine Review nicht, um mich hypen zu lassen, sondern um mir eine Meinung zum Spiel zu bilden, von welcher eventuell eine Kaufentscheidung abhängt. Deshalb kaufe ich meine Spiele auch erst mehrere Monate nach Release - ich warte auf Quellen, die nicht so eindeutig vorbelastet sind.
Wenn das heisst, dass ich für ein Heft 9.99 zahle, dann bin ich dafür mit Freuden bereit. So wie es jetzt steht, sind mir aber die 4.99 (oder was auch immer) definitiv zu schade.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Redakteure sind natürlich nicht zur Neutralität verpflichtet, wer soll sie denn verpflichten? Das sind normale Spieler, die das Hobby zum Beruf gemacht haben und eben auch ihre Rechnungen bezahlen müssen und keine Idealisten, dem investigativen Journalismus verschriebene Weltverbesserer. Alles andere anzunehmen ist unfassbar naiv!


 Die Leser natürlich. Wer auch sonst? Es gibt einige, die sich sehr gerne selber Spielejournalisten nennen, also bin ich so frei und setze die gleichen Massstäbe an. Wenn diese nicht erfüllt werden, gibt's eben zumindest von mir keinen Zaster.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Hier gehts ja nur um Spiele! Objektiver Journalismus kann und sollte da nicht erwartet werden. Das ist ohnehin extrem schwierig und wird auch von Journalisten aus dem "seriösen" Fach nicht zu 100% geleistet - nicht zwingend aus bösem Willen, sondern weil es sehr schwer ist über ein Thema ohne subjektive Färbung zu schreiben.


 Ich wäre überrascht, wenn es für jeden Artikel aus diesem "seriösen Fach" erst einmal einen NDA zu unterschreiben gilt, der dann natürlich nciht erwähnt werden darf.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Nun... Warum soll ich eine "Review" zu einem Spiel ernst nehmen,


 
Eben!



Teutonnen schrieb:


> So wie es jetzt steht, sind mir aber die 4.99 (oder was auch immer) definitiv zu schade.


 
Niemand zwingt dich und deswegen finde ich die (künstliche) Aufregung um das Thema auch so witzig.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Die Leser natürlich. Wer auch sonst?


 
Schlechte Produkte regelt der Markt weg. Wenn eine Zeitschrift nicht das liefert was der Markt will, dann erscheint die halt nach ner Weile nicht mehr.


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*



yingtao schrieb:


> Das war glaube ich in einem der Videos der Gamestar wo halt gesagt wurde das man bei den großen Spielen keine schlechte Bewertung abgeben kann bzw. vom Durchschnitt nicht zu stark abweichen darf, weil man sonst keine Testversionen mehr bekommt. Da werden dann Punkte im Wertungskasten kritisiert die aber dann nicht zum Punktabzug führen damit die Gesamtbewertung am Ende doch passt. Als Tip wird einem dann gesagt man soll sich lieber den ausführlichen Test und die persönliche Meinung des Redakteurs durchlesen und darauf basierend dann ne eigene Note vergeben.


 Man sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen wie das ganze angefangen hat bzw. wie das alles wirklich gelaufen ist. 

David Hain (Ex-GIGA Redakteur) und Fabian Siegismund (Ex GameStar Redakteur) haben damals zwei Videos zusammen zu dem Thema gemacht: Teil 1: Gamestar, GIGA & Co: Wie sind die Spielemagazine wirklich? - Teil 1 - YouTube ; Teil 2: Gekaufte Wertungen??! Spielemagazine im Talk mit Fabian - Teil 2 - YouTube

Gamestar hat drauf reagiert: Feedback - Pilotfolge: Sind Wertungen gekauft? - Video bei GameStar.de


----------



## Kinguin (28. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*

Was die Glaubwürdigkeit der Tests der Spielemagazine betrifft,so kann ich nur sagen : man sollte so oder so nicht seinen Kauf nur von diesen abhängig machen 
Schon gar nicht von der Zahl ,die am Ende des Tests steht,viele regen sich ja immer über 1-2 Punkte auf oder wollen direkt 10 Punkte mehr oder weniger draufhaben
Wenn man sich die Kritikpunkte mal ansieht und Test an sich liesst,kann man schon recht gut abschätzen -jeder wertet bestimmte Kritikpunkte auch anders
Ich ziehe mir auch immer Tests rein,aber auch mal Gameplay vids,Meinung von Freunden usw und dann habe ich meine Entscheidung auch getroffen eigentlich
Und bisher auch nie bereut,hatte bis jetzt nur einen Fehlkauf (gut 5 Jahre her) glaube ich

Ärgerlich wirds erst dann,wenn nirgendwo die technischen Schwierigkeiten oder Bugs erwähnt werden

ps: Wer glaubt,dass es im Journalismus immer mit Rechten Dingen vor sich geht,denkt aber doch recht naiv - finde ich
das ist nicht böse gemeint,aber der Mensch ist nunmal ein Wesen voll mit Fehlern und Schwächen
Und das man sich zu diesem Thema nicht äußern will,ist verständlich einfach,weil wer weiss genau,was da vorgefallen ist


----------



## Verminaard (28. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*



Kinguin schrieb:


> ps: Wer glaubt,dass es im Journalismus immer mit Rechten Dingen vor sich geht,denkt aber doch recht naiv - finde ich
> das ist nicht böse gemeint,aber der Mensch ist nunmal ein Wesen voll mit Fehlern und Schwächen


 
Hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht krumm wenn ich dich hier zitiere, aber diese Aussage ist jetzt wiederholt gefallen.

Natuerlich sollte man Alles hinterfragen und nicht einfach so schlucken.
Aber diese Selbstverstaendlichkeit, wo einfach der Journalismus als sehr voreingenommen und fehlerbehaftet dargestellt wird ist auch nicht in Ordnung.
Sogesehen ist dann dieser ganze Beruf obsolet und die ganzen Zeitschriften muessten sich umbenennen.

Werden hier denn Artikel oder nur Werbung geschrieben?
Ich habe frueher verschiedene Spielezeitschriften ueber einen sehr langen Zeitraum konsumiert und da auch doch etwas Geld gelassen.
Dort waren aber Tests auch sehr kritisch. Spiele die gute Bewertungen bekommen haben, waren in der Regel auch gut, ausser man mochte das Genre ueberhaupt nicht.
Aktuell sieht das doch etwas anders aus. Aber anscheinend nicht nur bei den Spielemagazinen.
Autotests werden verfaelscht und eventuell gekauft?
Was ist im HiFi Bereich? Auch alles geschoent?
Wie sieht es im Hardwarebereich aus? Wie unabhaengig sind die Tester und Artikel von unserem Hobby hier?

Ich sehe nicht ein wieso ich, wenn ich keinem Test mehr vertrauen kann, noch Geld fuer Werbung in gebundener Form ausgeben soll.
Hier brauchen sich aber die Verlange nicht wundern, wenn Verkaufszahlen (sehr) rueckgaengig sind.
Alles hausgemachte Probleme.


----------



## Kinguin (28. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht krumm wenn ich dich hier zitiere, aber diese Aussage ist jetzt wiederholt gefallen.
> 
> Natuerlich sollte man Alles hinterfragen und nicht einfach so schlucken.
> Aber diese Selbstverstaendlichkeit, wo einfach der Journalismus als sehr voreingenommen und fehlerbehaftet dargestellt wird ist auch nicht in Ordnung.
> ...



Kein Problem
Ich gebe zu,dass man nach meiner Aussage theoretisch gar nix mehr glauben sollte 
Das wäre aber natürlich unschön,und selbstverständlich sollte man sowas auch nicht hinnehmen
Mein Post bezog sich eher auf einige Leute,die meiner Meinung nach doch etwas sehr überrascht tun,sagen,wie kann denn so etwas sein und darauf regelrecht eine Welle machen 

Was das früher anbetrifft,nunja es kann durchaus sein,dass heutzutage Tests gekauft sind - aber einige behaupten,dass wirklich ständig ,sobald ein größerer Publisher dahintersteckt 
Zudem muss man sich eben auch fragen,wenn ein Verlag eine ganze Stange Geld bekommt ,um den Test etwas zu schönen,dann frage ich mich ,wie viele hier - Nein ich mache das nicht - sagen würden
Wie gesagt,ich achte eh nicht auf die Zahl - ich lese nur den Text und die Zahl ist eben nen netter Zusatz ,diese Reviews machen aber nicht meine Kaufentscheidung aus
Wozu gibt es Meinungen von Freunden,anderen Käufer sowie Gameplay Vids?Fehlkäufe hatte bis jetzt kaum und meine Erfahrungen sind recht gemischt mit den Tests

Was Reviews von anderen Dingen wie Techniktests,Autos usw betrifft - die können immer geschönt sein,aber um ehrlich zu sein,wurde ich da noch nie wirklich getäuscht
Aber wie gesagt,ich verlasse mich auch auf  Meinungen von anderen sowie auch meinem eigenen Bauchgefühl  (und der hat mich bisher selten enttäuscht)


----------



## poiu (28. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Man sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen wie das ganze angefangen hat bzw. wie das alles wirklich gelaufen ist.
> 
> David Hain (Ex-GIGA Redakteur) und Fabian Siegismund (Ex GameStar Redakteur) haben damals zwei Videos zusammen zu dem Thema gemacht: Teil 1: Gamestar, GIGA & Co: Wie sind die Spielemagazine wirklich? - Teil 1 - YouTube ; Teil 2: Gekaufte Wertungen??! Spielemagazine im Talk mit Fabian - Teil 2 - YouTube
> 
> Gamestar hat drauf reagiert: Feedback - Pilotfolge: Sind Wertungen gekauft? - Video bei GameStar.de




Gamestar Wertungen ROFL, LOL & Co ich sage nur Gothic III Empfehlung und dann das bashing von Witcher I wegen Bugs 
seidem kaufe ich dieses gekaufte Blatt nicht mehr. Die beiden Tests haben damals zur Kündigung meines Abos geführt. 

Jeder der Gothic III damals beim Realase gespielt hat weiß was ich meine


----------



## Nightslaver (28. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*



<> schrieb:


> Man sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen wie das ganze angefangen hat bzw. wie das alles wirklich gelaufen ist.
> 
> David Hain (Ex-GIGA Redakteur) und Fabian Siegismund (Ex GameStar Redakteur) haben damals zwei Videos zusammen zu dem Thema gemacht: Teil 1: Gamestar, GIGA & Co: Wie sind die Spielemagazine wirklich? - Teil 1 - YouTube ; Teil 2: Gekaufte Wertungen??! Spielemagazine im Talk mit Fabian - Teil 2 - YouTube
> 
> Gamestar hat drauf reagiert: Feedback - Pilotfolge: Sind Wertungen gekauft? - Video bei GameStar.de



Und das was Gamestar da in ihren Videos sagt soll denen einer glauben?
Natürlich ist es Absurd und wird kein Publisher direkt zum Redakteur gehen und sagen, hey, du bekommst von uns X tausend Euro, oder ne Luxusreise, wenn du einen Test positiver bewertest als er ausfallen dürfte. Solche Anweisungen kommen wenn schon dann von weiter oben und werden am großen Tisch ausgehandelt. Darauf hat der einzelne Redakteur keinen direkten Einfluss.

Ich kann mich da noch zum Beispiel an damals erinnern, an die Geschichte um PowerPlay und Jowood. Powerplay war eine der wenigen Zeitschriften die die extrem schwerwiegenden Bugs bei Gothic 3 angeprangert haben, wo Gamestar und andere Magazine 84% Wertungen abgegeben haben.
Was war die Reaktion Jowoods darauf? Man rief bei PowerPlay an und teilte mit das PowerPlay nie wieder exklusive Berichte und Infos ect. zu kommenden Jowood Spielen bekommen würde.

Und Wertungen und Tests sprechen auch bei Spielen von anderen Publishern klare Worte. Anders kann man nicht erklären das ein Spiel wie Sim City 5 ernsthaft Wertung nahe der 80% vergeben werden konnten, obwohl man bereits nach spätestens 4-6 Spielstunden feststellen konnte das die Spielmechanik völlig im Eimer war. Andere Spiele sind da nicht unbedingt besser, zum Beispiel bei Dragon Age 2 das unerklärliche 87% bei Gamestar bekam.

Es gibt genug Spiele wo die Fehler mehr als offensichtlich ist und komischer Weise fällt auf das schwerwiegende Fehler in der Vergangenheit immer nur bei sehr kleinen Entwicklern, meist unabhängigen, aufgefallen sind. Sehr selten aber bei großen Publishern wie EA, Ubisoft. Das da kein System der bewusten Manipulation hinterstecken soll, können die Gamestar Redakteure aus dem Video ihrer Großmutter erzählen, aber niemanden der der seinen Kopf noch zum denken benutzen kann.


----------



## D0pefish (28. August 2014)

*AW: Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielepresse ins Wanken gebracht*

Schräge Geschichte, für wahr.


----------

